# New Year at the Golden Lion.



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi those of you attending our new year rally,can you please let me and the pub know if you wish to have the new years eve dinner.
If you follow the link the festive menu is now listed.
For those that do wish to eat,you will get your new years eve nights camping free.So in effect that makes the meal £10 less.
The pub will want a deposit of £15 pp,and your choice of meal.
You can either send them a cheque with your choices,or phone them and do deposit by card machine.Don't forget to tell them you are with the motor home rally.Deposit by dec 3rd for food please.
WE have eaten here many times and it is always excellent.As you will see fancy dress is optional,but it would be nice to join in with that,or at least dress up a bit something sparkly for the women. Bow tie or such like for the gents.
I should mention that there are no hard standing on the site ,but we walked round yesterday and after 4 days of heavy rain the ground was quite firm.Hook ups shower and toilets are there plus views of the lakes and country side from the site.
The pub has a really good atmostphere and a warm welcome is always had.
can you all just pm me with your proper names and let me know who is eating.
Many thanks look foward to seeing you all for what should be a great eve/rally.lin.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi Lins.... i hope you all have a good time it dose sound fantastic.... perhaps next year it might be nice to see you guys again.....


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi clive yes it would be nice to see you too,i am hopefully going to do another easter rally at wheal rose.Just got to sort this one out first.lol.Pete says hi too.lin.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yes lins I would love to pop down as well, will look forward to seeing you guys then.... I hope work woun't get in the way :roll:


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Since some people have droped out of this rally  There are still place left in anyone wants to join us down west.  lin.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Does no one else want to join us for what should be a great evening???


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Not long now till this rally,for those who dont know the area you will need to take the b3297 off the helston rd.Look out for the golden lion sign on left opposite wheal buller riding holidays ,here you turn off left and follow stithians sign you will see the lake and pub when you go down a hill.
We have had some wet down here,but visited the pub yesterday and although a bit wet hopefully it will dry out,we are at top edge of site so should be ok.May be sensible to bring ramps,anti slip mats.etc
The pub looked very festive,and the food as always looked fab.Look foward to seeing friends old and new.
Happy xmas to everone.lin.


----------



## KENNYJAY (Mar 14, 2008)

*Christmas*

Hi lins /pete.
hope you have a good time look forward to seeing you again .
merry christmas and happynew year .
kenny and Rhona


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hope you and rona have a very happy xmas and new year,and yes hopefuly we will see you soon.lin.


----------



## davidmahar (May 26, 2005)

Hi Lins & Pete,

Finally got round to looking at the New Years Eve party bit

Got a reply that if I ring after 6:00pm with menu choices and a deposit then it can be fixed

We are David & Ellen Mahar looking to enjoy ourselves over New Year with new friends

Regards

David & Ellen


----------



## davidmahar (May 26, 2005)

Have now managed to book and pay a deposit for the New Years Eve bash

Conversation with the landlord suggested that prior to my call he was only aware of 6 units and with us makes 7 units but there are 8 names on the rally list which suggests that someone needs to confirm their booking with the pub

Regards David & Ellen


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi nice to hear from you i am glad you are eating with us as well.I am contacting the others as i would be a shame if they cant eat with us.
We Look Foward to meeting you both,i am just hoping for some dry weather.lin.


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

For those of you who havent got my moblie no its 07721977265 i will be on site on thurs mid day onwards.it is still a bit damp down here,but we have not had any heavy rain since last week,just the cornish misty stuff.lin


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi lins, hope you all have a fantastic time and happy new year from me.... Just call me if you need any help...


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

Happy new year to you too,hope you all have great time.lin.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks to Lins for a great New Year rally.
Even the awful weather couldn't dampen our enjoyment.
The inn is a great venue and everyone had a splendid time.

Hope the tractors turn up tomorrow to haul us off the camp site. )


----------



## lins (Sep 29, 2008)

To all that attended the rally,thank you all so much for coming down.AS spacerunner said despite the awfull weather ,and lack of power for most of the time we did really enjoy ourselfs.It was nice to catch up with old friends,and to meet new ones,and it shows you can enjoy winter camping on grass in the pouring rain and on battery.
lets hope the next one we have the sun shines on us.
Once again a very happy new year to you all .lin.


----------



## jasonb (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Lin for a great few days.
It was great to catch up with old friends and meet some new ones.
Despite the weather and the lack of power and most of the vans getting bogged down, it was worth the trip down.

Hope to see you all again soon

Happy New Year to you all

Ed and Sandie


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

*New Year at The Golden Lion*

Belated thanks to Lin for organising a great event and to Pete for his work too.What a good crowd to see New Year in with! We've just about dried out and got the last of the mud off Tilly and Smiffy!Looking forward to the next one........ 
Chas, Jayne, Tilly and Smiffy


----------

